# Harvard Univ. Museum Guard



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Mobile Patrol*
Institution:
Harvard University

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/12/2021

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Notes:







MILITARY

Harvard Art Museums

53397BR

Job-Specific Responsibilities

Perform mobile patrol of building interiors of Harvard Art Museums. Enter and move through buildings (32 Quincy Street; 1746 Cambridge Street) to ensure the security of each site. Check access points (doors, windows, etc.).
Utilize an electronic guard tour system with multiple checking stations.
Identify security lapses or breaches and report to Security Manager; resolve issues as directed.
Produce comprehensive and clear reports of activities during shift. 
Respond to security and fire/life safety system alarms. 
Communicate with Security Manager via radio and/or phone throughout the tour of duty. 
Receive and maintain current working knowledge of security procedures, tools, and equipment.
Completion of training program required prior to assignment to overnight duties.
Must wear, maintain and present a clean, neat, uniform, and professional image at all times. May be required to also wear safety equipment.
Basic Qualifications
Basic Qualifications: Candidates MUST meet the following basic qualifications in order to be considered for this role:
Must be able to patrol a multi-story museum building. The incumbent must be able to lift up to 50 lbs.

Additional Qualifications and Skills
Overnight shift work experience strongly preferred; experience in a security position desirable; good written and oral communication skills; demonstrated good team player; must be courteous and have good interpersonal skills; ability to learn and follow procedures and adapt to new procedures; attention to detail; strong sense of responsibility and reliability. Ability to see clearly in various lighting conditions. Must be able to communicate clearly via speech and hearing, with or without corrective devices. Must be able to lift and use a fire extinguisher weighing 10 lbs., after being trained. Training in (or ability to be trained in) CPR and/or first aid desirable.

Additional Information
Position requires the use of a radio for two-way communication and the wearing of an earpiece. Will be required to wear a uniform provided by the employer.
Harvard University requires background screening.
The Harvard Art Museums operates year-round, so this position will be scheduled to work on some holidays.

NOTE:
The Harvard Art Museums are closed to most staff, to the University community, and to the public during the pandemic emergency. Facial coverings (approved and provided by Harvard University) must be worn by anyone entering a Harvard building, including the art museums. All staff must provide an attestation of health through Crimson Clear, an app provided by Harvard University. Crimson Clear approval must be presented upon entering.

Job Function
Museum

Location
USA - MA - Cambridge

Job Code
210005 Mobile Patrol

Sub-Unit
*

Department
Safety and Security

Time Status
Part-time

Salary Grade
000

Union
07 - HU Secrty, Park & Museum Guard

Pre-Employment Screening
Criminal, Identity

Schedule
32 hours per week
Days (preponderance of hours) and Hours: Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Friday, 11PM - 7AM
Days Off: Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday
Report for shift starts 11PM Saturday night and ends 7AM Sunday.
Report for shift starts 11PM Sunday night and ends 7AM Monday.
Report for shift starts 11PM Thursday night and ends 7AM Friday.
Report for shift starts 11PM Friday night and ends 7AM Saturday.

EEO Statement
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240&sit


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Just enough hours to make it FT, but just least enough to make it NOT FT by Federal labor standards.

GFY.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Closed to the staff and public? Dream job. Does previous experience guarding the Isabella Stewart Gardner museum help or hinder your application?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Why would you want to guard Woke “art”?


----------

